# Highlander's Dw Birthday



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

If I remember correctly Tim was telling us that friday is Michelle's birthday

Happy Birthday Michelle
Have a nice day









Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Michelle have a Great Day!!

Tami


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

sunny
















_*HAPPY BIRTHDAY................. do something fun...........like camp! lol*_


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Howie said:


> sunny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, we are going camping!!!!!

Michelle said thank you!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Happy Birthday and enjoy the camping trip!!

Mike


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

She also wanted me to add that it feels really good to be 22.























Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Happy Birthday action 
Enjoy your day sunny

Thor


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Happy birthday, and your as young as you feel, don't let anyone tell you different.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday Michelle.....

I hope you are right....I can't wait to be 22 years old !!
















Have a great time!!!!

Gary


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> She also wanted me to add that it feels really good to be 22.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, 22 and married to an old fart like you. Do you have a lot of money?









Happy birthday Michelle.

Scott


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Highlander96 said:
> 
> 
> > She also wanted me to add that it feels really good to be 22.
> ...


Well........

I did take her to her Senior Prom while I was almost a Junior in College







....... Then I transferred, lost a bunch of credits







, partied a little







and we ended up Graduating from College together......









Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*happy birthday michelle *









darrel


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Happy Birthday, Michelle!*









Have a GREAT day!









(Boy, I hope Don is right about this. We don't need to be adding years unnecessarily!







)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Happy Birthday Michelle.

Happy camping trip to you both.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hope she has (or had) a GREAT B-day!!


----------

